# Problem z połączeniem wifi w laptopie eeepc 1001HA

## maxim.251

Cześć jestem nowy. Przeszukałem już posty i jakoś nie natrafiłem na mój problem. Ale widziałem i czytałem podobne posty związane z wifi. Może to banalne ale ja mam problem i nie potrafię go rozwiązać od 2 tygodni.

 Więc, mam laptopa Eeepc1001HA przeszukałem i przeczytałem całe wiki gentoo, wydrukowałem sobie ponad 200 stron z poradami. I wciąż nici. 

 Sam system potrafię zainstalować i nie sprawia mi to największego problemu. Korzystając z LIVEDVD co znacznie uproszcza mi instalację  podstawowego systemu z dostępnymi wszystkimi sterownikami.

 problemy przychodzą jeśli próbuje połączyć się z siecią wifi. Na LIVEDVD nie ma najmniejszego problemu by połączyć się z routerem poprzez zabezpieczenie wpa2 korzystając ze standardowego programu Wicd. Ale, schodki się robią gdy po zainstalowaniu wszystkich niezbędnych programów z poziomu Chroot wraz z Wpa_supplicant i reboocie, nie znajduje mi karty wifi. 

 Jądro mam skompilowane Genkernelem i skompilowałem wszystko.

 Bo po poprzednich próbach wybierania sterowników system mi nie odpalał więc dla pewności skompilowałem wszystko.

 Jak już mówiłem jestem nowy, i zależy mi na tym by pierwszy raz uruchomić gotowca, z gnome, a później jak będę miał czas ustawie sobie i skompiluje jądro z potrzebnymi sterownikami.

 Oczywiście mam też problem z xorgiem ale to może uda mi się samemu rozwiązać później.

 Miałem plan by przez chroot spróbować zainstalować xorg i potem gnome lub coś mało wymagającego jak lxde i wtedy z poziomu wicd połączyć się z netem.

 Fajny plan był gdy bym nie miał problemów z xorgiem. Oczywiście tam też wyskoczyły mi błędy z brakiem jakiegoś ustawienia. Więc pomysł instalacji xorga przez livedvd porzuciłem. Wspomnę że prób było co najmniej 4.

 Może mi ktoś opisać krok po kroku co potrzebuję zainstalować z poziomu chroot i jak i gdzie poustawiać parametry w plikach konfiguracyjnych by wystatrował mi chociaż wifi? Teraz nie mam możilości skopiowania wszystkich podzespołów z mojego lapka bo kożystam z innego kompa, ale wspomnę że to jest EeePc 1001HA

 Z kartą wifi Atherosa. (na stronie wiki gentoo też już odwiedziałęm dział z kartami atherosa.)

 Wspomnę że nie mam możliwości połączyć się kablem, bo gdy bym miał to dawno bym to zrobił. Więc jedyna możliwość to wifi.

----------

## maxim.251

No i jeszcze miałem pomysł by zainstalować wicd w chroocie w bazowym systemie, potem przejść do ustawień z livedvd skopiować plik z aktualnym nawiązanym połączeniem, przejść do dysku z moim nowym systemem i w tym miejscu wkleić dokument. Miałem nadzieję że wtedy nie będę musiał się bawić w wpisywanie ustawień tylko od razu będę miał po restarcie nawiązane połączenie. Może i dobry sposób, ale problem w tym że wpisując komendy iwconfig widzi tylko lo a nie ma żadnego wlan0 

 A po wpisaniu iwconfig widzi lo i eth0 a nie ma wlan0

 DHCP standardowo instalowałem. Bo router jest tak ustawiony.

 próbowałem też wpisać w konfigurację dodatkowy standardowy sterownik do karty ale to nie działa. Chyba zły sterownik to jest. Kierowałem się według porad z wiki. 

 W jądrze nie chcę klikać wszystkich sterowników bo to bez sensu, i tak tam jest ustawione większość z nich. 

 Przy kompilacji genkernelem all i po restarcie systemu podczas wczytywania i przeszukiwania sterowników nie ma żadnego wykrzyknika, czyli każde urządzenie ma pobrany sterownik. 

 Więc fajnie by było jeśli ktoś ma zainstalowany Gentoo na eeepc może mi wysłać jak ustawić połączenie krok po kroku?

 Za pomoc bardzo bardzo dziękuję.

----------

## John R. Graham

Moved from Networking & Security to Instalacja i sprzęt where it will hopefully get more attention.

- John

----------

## maxim.251

But I installed the drivers with Genkernel.

I do not know. From the description on the program that resulted in the factory setting, it installs all available drivers.

If so, my problem lies in the settings. But I really thank you for the suggestion. I put on, and there

----------

